# Finally a photo of MiG



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I sure am a slacker-first new photo since I got him. Anyway, here is my puppy boy at 6.5 months. I'm very excited that I'm going to be able to keep him in full coat. He is much silkier than Pixie and a comb glides through his hair with no problem. He's such a little talker too and has hilarious grumbly speech patterns.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

He is so gorgeous!! And he does have a beautiful coat..

Love his name, too 

Kara


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Wow... he looks like a big boy already. Beautiful !


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

aww..what a handsome guy!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

What a good looking fellow! The 'grumbling' sounds cute! Beautiful looking coat!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I want him!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Well, I might have to fight Lucile because I want him too!! His coat does look great and you are blessed to have one that is easy to comb. Now, the big question ~ has he started to blow coat yet??? I sure hope it stays easy.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Yeah, I will wait until he blows his coat before we fight.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Beth, he is a beautiful boy - I love his shiny beautiful coat!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh he is a cutie!!!! I hope his coat stays silky because it looks so beautiful. Ok, you have posted 1 we want more photos and Pixie and Mig together. You know we are a picture greedy bunch.


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

He looks so dignified!


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

What a beautiful pup! He looks just like my Einstein! It's so hard to photograph a black Hav. What a great shot!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Beth, MiG is gorgeous. It was worth the wait for the photo but let's not wait so long for the next ones  I have to tell you, having two really silky coated havs, enjoy the easy brushing now because it does change during coat blowing. Ruby just started into it within the last few weeks and it's a nightmare. The silky coat does help a little, but the mats still appear from nowhere.

You probably have at least a few months to go before it starts. I want to give his silky self a hug, so please do it for me.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

He is beautiful!


----------



## Cristina76 (Jan 7, 2007)

He is so cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Aww, thank you so much for the kind words everyone. Lucile and Dale-joint custody can be arranged! 
I'm going to post both of them together just to show the size difference and how different they look. Blowing coat-gulp-I can't hear you- LA LA LA LA LA !!!


----------



## jcarol (Mar 20, 2010)

He's adorable! I just want to hug him!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Actually I need Mig.you see I have 2 beautiful cream puffs,but I really need a black and white fellow and he looks just about perfect!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Awww, he is just way too cute!!!


----------



## mamahava (Aug 4, 2010)

LuvCicero said:


> Well, I might have to fight Lucile because I want him too!! His coat does look great and you are blessed to have one that is easy to comb. Now, the big question ~ has he started to blow coat yet??? I sure hope it stays easy.


What does blow coat mean?


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Clare-give me your address and he'll be on his way to you for a visit!!
Blow coat means to transition from the puppy to adult coat, with lots of knots in the process.
I predict MiG will skip this whole ordeal, and I happily choose to remain in denial.


----------



## jetsetgo! (Aug 3, 2010)

MiG is sooo cute! What a gorgeous little guy!


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

Beth --

MiG IS a stunner!! Gorgeous!

Cheers!

Jim and Lynda and Snickers and the new P&P machine Snoopy.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

What an adorable little guy!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

He's magnificient! Whats your secret to keeping his face white?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

mamahava said:


> What does blow coat mean?


Blow coat is a nice term for when you about lose your mind with a Hav. What happens is that they change from their puppy coat to their adult coat. Since Havs don't shed, the hair that comes loose tangles with the hair that isn't loose yet. Luckily it doesn't last long and it can range from, "I barely noticed", to "OMG I'm going to loose my mind trying to keep the tangles out". You'll know it when your dog gets to that stage. It's kind of like labor...if you have to ask, you aren't there yet but oh boy do you know it when you do get there.
A female can blow coat when she's in heat also


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

He's beautiful Beth. Don't let that silky coat lul you into thinking you have less coat care. I have one with a cottony coat and the rest have the silky coat. Believe it or not, the cottony coat is easier to care for and that one I can always get a comb through easier than the silky coat. 
He sounds adorable!!! My daughter's hav talks to her too....oh boy does she. She tells them when to go to bed and when to open a door..you name it, she's vocal about it but not a barker. She just gets her point across. :biggrin1:


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

rdanielle said:


> He's magnificient! Whats your secret to keeping his face white?


Thanks!!!
His face -I have no secret-I think so far I've just been lucky-emphasis on SO FAR.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

JASHavanese said:


> He's beautiful Beth. Don't let that silky coat lul you into thinking you have less coat care. I have one with a cottony coat and the rest have the silky coat. Believe it or not, the cottony coat is easier to care for and that one I can always get a comb through easier than the silky coat.
> He sounds adorable!!! My daughter's hav talks to her too....oh boy does she. She tells them when to go to bed and when to open a door..you name it, she's vocal about it but not a barker. She just gets her point across. :biggrin1:


Thanks Jan and thanks everyone for the nice compliments!!!
Pixie has wool. I cannot run a comb through it to save my life. MiG is way easier so far..still trying to keep the dream of a full coat alive...Remember, I'm going to remain in denial about blowing coat. He's going to skip that altogether. He definitely has alot to say to us. I try to reiterate how gross it is to eat poop. He's not listening though-he's more of a talker.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Mig is a cute lil' bugger! I am in love! :drama:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

What a beautiful picture


----------

